# (Re) Stock your planted tank - Sunday!



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Meeting details:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...nt-club/69376-march-meeting-2.html#post528436

Bring some plastic bags and benefit from a major cleaning of my tanks. I've literally filled a 10-15gallon storage bin.

Some of what you'll find (not my photos):


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for all the plants - you weren't joking :shock:


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the plants! I was amazed at the amount and variety there. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there anything left? I had a prior comittment on Sunday and couldn't make it. I'm specifically in the market for Bolbitis, Java Fern, and Barclaya. I'm happy to pay postage.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

dang, I miss out. I'd like to have anything that's left as well. Phil, do you still have any Riccia left?


----------

